# Is There Anything Wrong With This Climbing Picture?



## Gypo Logger (Jan 4, 2015)

I hired this guy for stumping.


----------



## bigremovals (Jan 4, 2015)

looks perfectly fine to me haha


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 4, 2015)

bigremovals said:


> looks perfectly fine to me haha


 Glad that your ok with it.
How about this one? Only in Canada.


----------



## gary courtney (Jan 4, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Glad that your ok with it.
> How about this one? Only in Canada.View attachment 391976


is that a poulan 2150


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 4, 2015)

gary courtney said:


> is that a poulan 2150


Yes, but the Poulan Mild Thing didn't survive the undercut.


----------



## square1 (Jan 5, 2015)

No ear muffs.


----------



## Zale (Jan 5, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 391952
> I hired this guy for stumping.



Looks like he is just trying to flush it to grade before he starts grinding.


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 5, 2015)

Reminds me of my younger days.


----------



## ksvanbrunt (Jan 19, 2015)

I like the hard hat


----------



## TaoTreeClimber (Jan 20, 2015)

At least he can call his buddies at the FD when he needs a meat wagon to cart him off to the ER


----------



## Groundman One (Jan 21, 2015)

I like the sweat pants. Probably tucked into unlaced boots.

_Style! _​


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jan 21, 2015)

There are no rubber thingies on the end of the ladder to prevent damage to the tree.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice I'm glad that pic of my skills is on the net. Gotta go get my ladder back off the job it's my lucky one.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 22, 2015)

The ladder is aluminum, electrically conductive. Should be wood or fiberglass.


----------



## chevybob (Jan 23, 2015)

I got one for you guys....... Take a close look at his d-rings lol


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 24, 2015)

Wow I don't know how he can even climb like that. To adjust that has to be a nightmare. Looks so uncomfortable


----------



## Zale (Jan 24, 2015)

Now that's funny. I hope someone corrected him before he got too much higher.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jan 24, 2015)

Zale said:


> Now that's funny. I hope someone corrected him before he got too much higher.


 Good catch - it does look like he's high.


----------



## Groundman One (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeah, but those cool glasses and rap-esque hand sign make up for his inability to understand how to do what he only thinks he knows how to do.


----------



## Zale (Jan 24, 2015)

It also looks like the pads on his spikes are wrong. I've always found the strap going straight across the shin to be very uncomfortable.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 24, 2015)

chevybob said:


> I got one for you guys....... Take a close look at his d-rings lol
> View attachment 397537


As a non climber I don't see what he's doing wrong, other than climbing the tree in the first place.
The tree obviously has a lean so why didn't he just stay on the ground and dump it?
Are loggers living proof that tree climbers phook baboons? Lol
John
BTW, all you guys are too funny! LMFAO.


----------



## Zale (Jan 24, 2015)

His lanyard should be on his side D-rings and not the front D-rings.


----------



## Nemus Talea (Jan 24, 2015)

I like the ladder angle in the first pic.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber (Jan 24, 2015)

I dont know guys. It looks like he is wearing ArborWear original tree climbers pants. So he has all the right gear. Hmmmmm. I guess he is a bonafide tree climber. He must be from France or something.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber (Jan 24, 2015)

Or maybe he is from Australia. Hey Ben is that the way ya'll do it Down Under?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 26, 2015)

TaoTreeClimber said:


> Or maybe he is from Australia. Hey Ben is that the way ya'll do it Down Under?


I don't think they climb trees in Australia, unless being chased by an emu or a dingo.
Here in Canada, the only reason to climb a tree is if a grizzly bear stares you down.
John


----------



## TaoTreeClimber (Jan 27, 2015)

I was gonna say French Canadian, but I know how sensitive you guys are. I was trying to get a response outa Sthilmadd.


----------



## AbTeK (Feb 13, 2016)

certainly not from France !


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Shagbark (Feb 15, 2016)

CanopyGorilla said:


> View attachment 486329



MINIMIZING KICKBACK TECHNIQUE. Well done! Will have to use a wedge to keep the kerf open.


----------



## JeffGu (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## duckman (Feb 15, 2016)

CanopyGorilla said:


> View attachment 486329


i'll make it fit if it's the last thing I do


----------



## marshall (Feb 15, 2016)

picture #1 - it doesn't say "juicy" on his sweatpants. Nothing says professional like sweatpants.
picture #2 - the guy holding the line doesn't have a Labatt blue in his other hand. "Hey you hoser, pull harder, this is a heavy leaner, ehh?"
picture #3 - not sure why, but I feel like he should be wearing a hockey helmet.


----------



## JRoland (Feb 15, 2016)

Pic 3 I'm not even sure what he's trying to do to where he would come up with that as his plan of action....


----------



## ATH (Feb 15, 2016)

It is all 'survival of the fittest' (or would that be lack of survival of the unfit?) working itself out


----------



## Oldmaple (Feb 16, 2016)

No thought bubble saying "hold my beer" in any of the pics.


----------



## JeffGu (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## mikewhite85 (Feb 17, 2016)

chevybob said:


> I got one for you guys....... Take a close look at his d-rings lol
> View attachment 397537



It took me a minute to figure it out!! ha!


----------

